# Overclock a X6 1055 ??



## Tarun (Dec 26, 2011)

hi guy i m planning to buy a X6 1055 and overclock it on my 78LMT-S2P. My question is, What clocks will it reach when i overclock it??? i wanted to reach a mark of 4 Ghz, will i be able to reach it ??? what sort of motherboard will i need(the cheaper the better ) i have a tight budget of 12k for cpu+motherboard combo
thanx in advance


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

1. you need a proper psu to allow your proccy reach great heights. else it'll crumble to the ground.
2. why are you changing proccy? X4 too can hit 3.8Ghz as topgear did with a 2-2.5k cooler.
3. in case you want that X6, check what is your motherboard's max TDP support & VRM. if its 4+1 phase design, you may encounter stability problem. also need proper VRM cooling (true for MSI, same for all lowend boards).
4. you'll need Hyper212+ or better cooler to hit 4Ghz. AMD stock cooler usually sound like a jet engine at high rpm.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 26, 2011)

i may go with a Hyper 212 evo and i [lan to take a FSP SagaII 500 later  when i overclock the combo. according to the official site 78LMT supports 140 w TDP CPUs


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2011)

^^ there's no guarantee how far you will able to reach with X6 1055 with the mobo you have ? For the PSU I would suggest you to get Corsair Cx500v2 Instead just to be on safe side while OCing.

3.5-3.6Ghz can be easily reached but for higher speed you have to experiment with your current mobo first and see how far it can take the cpu


----------



## Tarun (Dec 27, 2011)

bump !!!!! any other Guesses or suggestion guys ???


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2011)

Tarun said:


> according to the official site 78LMT supports 140 w TDP CPUs


That does _not_ mean that it is fine to overclock a Phenom II X6 on it. lol, your motherboard would get fried if you put Phenom II X6 1055T in that and OC. Without even checking the website, I can tell that your motherboard is a 4+1 phase VRM motherboard. For overclocking, 1055T you need a decent motherboard with *8+2 phase VRMs.* Such a motherboard would cost in excess of Rs. 9000 at the very least.

Next, you haven't even changed your PSU.

Listen to me carefully, if you really want to overclock.

Buy these:

AMD FX-8120 @ 12000
Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 @ 9500
Seasonic S12II 620w Bronze PSU @ 4800
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler @ 2200

You should have thought about overclocking before bought the current PC.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 27, 2011)

ico said:


> That does _not_ mean that it is fine to overclock a Phenom II X6 on it. lol, your motherboard would get fried if you put Phenom II X6 1055T in that and OC. Without even checking the website, I can tell that your motherboard is a 4+1 phase VRM motherboard. For overclocking, 1055T you need a decent motherboard with *8+2 phase VRMs.* Such a motherboard would cost in excess of Rs. 9000 at the very least.
> 
> Next, you haven't even changed your PSU.
> 
> ...


i have a Budget of 12k for CPU and Motherboard ur is exceeding it  as far as i have seen people overclock their X6 on a decent 4+1 Phase motherboards too 
i was have these motherboards in my mind 
Asus M4A88T-M
ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0 AM3+  (dont know if available or not )
Gigabyte GA 880GM-USB3


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope. You need 8+2 phase for overclocking Phenom II X6 properly.

Those 4+1 phase motherboards would have heatsinked VRMs. The ones which you have mentioned don't have and you plan on hitting 4 Ghz with an X6.

Asrock isn't available properly in India.


----------



## Joker (Dec 27, 2011)

if u dont have a budget for X6...dont overclock...stick to OCing with athlon ii x4.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 28, 2011)

i guess then have to go with the cheapest 8+2 Phases motherboard and overclock my 640 
suggest so can u pls ?????


----------



## Joker (Dec 28, 2011)

i suggest you to buy gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 and seasonic s12ii 620w PSU now. PSU change is needed...we are seeing cheap PSUs of many people dying in digit. wondering when will yours die...would be pretty soon if u keep on OCing.

buy an AMD FX series processor later after a few months after u save money. and then...u wont hit 4.0 ghz easily with athlon II as they dont really reach that.

athlon II max out at 3.8ghz

FX-8120 can reach 5.0 ghz. also has an unlocked multiplier which makes OC easy.

X6 1090t has unlocked multiplier. 1055t does not. both max out at ~4.2ghz.

see...people who are serious into OC build proper configs for the purpose. otherwise they stick with OCing whatever they have. my advice is this to you.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

Tarun said:


> i guess then have to go with the cheapest 8+2 Phases motherboard and overclock my 640
> suggest so can u pls ?????



your current mobo is enough to take the cpu around ~3.5-3.6 Ghz but you do need to get a good cpu cooler and PSU first


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2011)

yup, stick with what you have.

Otherwise plan your upgrade in phases like Joker recommended. Buy a motherboard + PSU now. Processor + CPU Cooler later.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 28, 2011)

thanx guys  any other motherboard suggestion


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

^^ How about Asus M5A97 Evo around ~7.8k - it's has 6 +2 Phase Power Design AFAIK and also vrm heatsink - so it would be suitable to OC powerful 6/8 core cpus


----------

